# Depth Modules for Afternoon Exam



## bigtrees (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm preparing to take the PE exam this October and am wondering if anyone could offer information on the three afternoon (depth areas) topics for the mechanical PE.

I have a Mechanical Engineering Technology degree . Here's my analysis:

- HVAC and Refrigeration: I didn't do any HVAC courses and have done no professional work in this area, so that eliminates this category.

- Mechanical Systems and Materials: I found statics and strength of materials to be challenging and didn't do very well in these subjects. I took no dynamics courses. I did one semester of machine design courses and don't think I learned much from this class.

- Thermal and Fluid Systems: Thermodynamics was one of my strongest (and most difficult) undergraduate courses. I did one semester of combined thermodynamics and heat transfer rather than the traditional two semesters of thermodynamics plus one semester of heat transfer that traditional mechanical engineers do. I learned a lot from my one semester of thermo, but am concerned that it will be very difficult to pass this section. For my fluids courses, I took applied fluids that covered incompressible fluids (pumps and piping) and not much of compressible fluids.

Any ideas? I guess I'm awfully nervous about the exam and want to do everything I can do to pass. I was a very good student in college and learned a lot from the classes that I did take, but unfortunately did the engineering technology program instead of engineering.

Thanks!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 13, 2008)

Do the practice problems in the NCEES book. That'll give you an indication of where you oughta go.


----------



## Matt-NM (Aug 13, 2008)

I took (and passed) the ME PE in April 2008, with machine design depth. From what you have written, here is my best advice...

1. HVAC depth-not without work experience in HVAC.

2. Thermo/Fluids depth - probably not without some work experience, unless you just breezed through these subjects in college. Look in MERM

at all the different types of cycles and the vast information covered in fluid mechanics. Not something you want to dive into without at least a

decent backround.

3. So that leaves "Machine Design" (or whatever it is being called now). Many ME's taking the PE, including myself, choose machine design sort

of by default, since we really havent had any work experience in the other fields. I found this depth section to be pretty difficult on the April

exam. If you choose this section, base your study on MERM but be prepared to use other sources also.

Honestly, since you took the "Technology" route, you will probably need more preparation time than other engineers who have already taken the classes that you mentioned not taking. "Statics and Strength/Mechanics of materials" are probably on the list of easier subjects that will be tested, and in all reality will be embedded deeper into an actual mechanical engineering problem. Dynamics is broken down into many, many other subjects that will be covered on the exam.

I am by no means trying to scare you at all, but more trying to prepare you for what to expect. The exam is very difficult and you must be fully prepared to have a chance at passing. I graduated with a BS ME in 2001 and finished with about a 3.6 GPA, studied for the PE for about 350 hours and came out of the exam giving myself a 50/50 chance at passing.

If you are already signed up for the test in October, then go ahead and take it even if you aren't fully prepared. It will be a good dry run and give you an idea of the difficulty of the exam. Don't feel bad if you do not pass the first time, as you are going to need significant preparation from your current standpoint. Obtain all study materials if you haven't already done so (MERM, six-minute, NCEES, etc), devise a study plan (use the introduction section in MERM to get a list of chapters to study for the exam, you don't need to study them all), and start reading and working problems. This will give you a good idea of where you are at.

You have a lot of work to do but get after it and before you know it it will all be over. Good luck!


----------



## GT ME (Aug 28, 2008)

I"m surprised your state would allow someone with an MET degree take a PE exam since it's not a real engineering degree.


----------



## Katiebug (Aug 29, 2008)

GT ME said:


> I"m surprised your state would allow someone with an MET degree take a PE exam since it's not a real engineering degree.


Depends on the state. Connecticut allows those with an accredited engineering tech degree AND an EIT to take the PE after a minimum of 7 years of qualifying engineering experience. Those with an ABET-accredited engineering degree have a 4 year experience requirement.

Note the EIT requirement for the ET degree - the state regulations further specify that the holder of an accredited engineering tech bachelor's degree must have 4 years' qualifying experience and pass the FE in order to get the EIT. So an engineering tech graduate has to wait 4 years simply to be eligible to take the EIT. Contrast with an engineering graduate, who can take the exam in their last semester and get their EIT immediately.

Bottom line? In my state, an ME can have their PE with 4 years of experience. An MET can't even take the FE exam until they have 4 years of experience, then has to wait 3 more years to even sit for the PE.

If someone meets the requirements and passes the test, more power to them - at this point it's more than I've accomplished! I suspect an MET graduate might find it more challenging to pass the test, though, due to their coursework being more application-based than theory-based.


----------



## MEPE2B (Sep 2, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> I'm preparing to take the PE exam this October and am wondering if anyone could offer information on the three afternoon (depth areas) topics for the mechanical PE.
> I have a Mechanical Engineering Technology degree . Here's my analysis:
> 
> - HVAC and Refrigeration: I didn't do any HVAC courses and have done no professional work in this area, so that eliminates this category.
> ...


Since thermo was a strong area for you in school, I recommend taking thermal and fluid systems. As long as you go through all of those chapters in the MERM as thoroughly as possible and do all the practice problems, I think you'll do fine. Don't let the difficulty of some of the practice problems scare you off; the exam problems will not generally be as hard. But don't gloss over the hard practice problems either, because you will pick up a lot from them.


----------



## Sschell (Sep 2, 2008)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Do the practice problems in the NCEES book. That'll give you an indication of where you oughta go.



Ding ding ding we have a winner!!!


----------



## bigtrees (Sep 15, 2008)

GT ME said:


> I"m surprised your state would allow someone with an MET degree take a PE exam since it's not a real engineering degree.


First of all, your post sounds more than a little arrogant. My degree was from an ABET-accredited institution and the engineering technology program was very strong (i.e., very difficult courses). I'd be willing to challenge any mechanical engineer on technical ability and believe that I would come out even or on top of most friendly competitions.

With that said, I also work professional as a flight test engineer at a large manufacturer of commerical airplanes here in Seattle. I think this is about as close to "true engineering" as I can get! I hold my own in my position against the aerospace, mechanical, and material engineers that I work with and don't believe they ever notice any difference in technical ability. At my company, the technical ability of an employee is based more on the desire and attitude of the engineer rather than which undergraduate courses the engineer took ten years ago.

But you are right there is a certain stigma about Engineering Technology degrees. It's a big part of my motivation to take and pass the exam - I think it'll provide a very good leg to stand on when a potential employer reviews my resume and asks about my engineering technology degree.


----------



## benbo (Sep 15, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> First of all, your post sounds more than a little arrogant. My degree was from an ABET-accredited institution and the engineering technology program was very strong (i.e., very difficult courses). I'd be willing to challenge any mechanical engineer on technical ability and believe that I would come out even or on top of most friendly competitions.
> With that said, I also work professional as a flight test engineer at a large manufacturer of commerical airplanes here in Seattle. I think this is about as close to "true engineering" as I can get! I hold my own in my position against the aerospace, mechanical, and material engineers that I work with and don't believe they ever notice any difference in technical ability. At my company, the technical ability of an employee is based more on the desire and attitude of the engineer rather than which undergraduate courses the engineer took ten years ago.
> 
> But you are right there is a certain stigma about Engineering Technology degrees. It's a big part of my motivation to take and pass the exam - I think it'll provide a very good leg to stand on when a potential employer reviews my resume and asks about my engineering technology degree.


Don't worry about this jackass GT_ME. To say he is a little arrogant is an understatement.

Good luck on your exam.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Sep 30, 2008)

WITH THE TEST FAST APPROACHING, I AM STILL UP IN THE AIR BETWEEN THERMAL/FLUIDS AND MECHANICAL DESIGN.

IM LEANING MORE TOWARDS THE THERMAL/FLUIDS MODULE, I STILL HAVE MY THERMO TEXT BOOK FROM COLLEGE IS THERE ANY OTHER MATERIAL YOU GUYS SUGGEST IF I GO WITH THE MODULE.


----------



## MEPE2B (Sep 30, 2008)

Luchion said:


> WITH THE TEST FAST APPROACHING, I AM STILL UP IN THE AIR BETWEEN THERMAL/FLUIDS AND MECHANICAL DESIGN.
> IM LEANING MORE TOWARDS THE THERMAL/FLUIDS MODULE, I STILL HAVE MY THERMO TEXT BOOK FROM COLLEGE IS THERE ANY OTHER MATERIAL YOU GUYS SUGGEST IF I GO WITH THE MODULE.


If you go with Thermal/Fluids, I would strongly suggest "Cameron Hydraulic Data" and "Crane Technical Paper no. 410". I think it goes without saying that you should have the MERM. Also, more extensive steam tables and gas tables than what are found in the MERM will come in handy to save a bunch of time on interpolation.


----------



## bigtrees (Sep 30, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> If you go with Thermal/Fluids, I would strongly suggest "Cameron Hydraulic Data" and "Crane Technical Paper no. 410". I think it goes without saying that you should have the MERM. Also, more extensive steam tables and gas tables than what are found in the MERM will come in handy to save a bunch of time on interpolation.


Which steam tables did you use?

I am purchasing a used copy ($7.00 from Amazon) of Fundamentals of Thermodynamics by Sonntag, et al, and I'll cut the tables out of the back of the book and include with a 3 ring binder that I'm filling up with equations and notes.

It's a kinda funny story. We had a custom thermo book in college that had a really cheap binding. After using it for about two weeks, the pages with the steam tables started falling out of the book. I 3-hole punched all of the tables and put it into a binder. It was a lifesaver during Thermo class! Unfortunately, it is in storage right now and not accessible for me. So I have to purchase a book and do the same thing again.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Sep 30, 2008)

MEPE2B said:


> If you go with Thermal/Fluids, I would strongly suggest "Cameron Hydraulic Data" and "Crane Technical Paper no. 410". I think it goes without saying that you should have the MERM. Also, more extensive steam tables and gas tables than what are found in the MERM will come in handy to save a bunch of time on interpolation.




Sounds good to me, the steam and gas tables in my thermo book are alot more extensive, then the MERM, i was just wondering what else should i bring along to be on the safe side.


----------



## P.E. Luchion (Sep 30, 2008)

bigtrees said:


> Which steam tables did you use?
> I am purchasing a used copy ($7.00 from Amazon) of Fundamentals of Thermodynamics by Sonntag, et al, and I'll cut the tables out of the back of the book and include with a 3 ring binder that I'm filling up with equations and notes.
> 
> It's a kinda funny story. We had a custom thermo book in college that had a really cheap binding. After using it for about two weeks, the pages with the steam tables started falling out of the book. I 3-hole punched all of the tables and put it into a binder. It was a lifesaver during Thermo class! Unfortunately, it is in storage right now and not accessible for me. So I have to purchase a book and do the same thing again.


I thought 3 ring binders werent allowed? everyone kept saying it has to be bound, so i thought that did not include 3 ring binders. Imma have to call and confirm with NY board.

but that would be a good move.

It might be a stupid question but this is my first time sitting for the exam, would be considered good material to place in my personal binder?


----------



## bigtrees (Sep 30, 2008)

Luchion said:


> I thought 3 ring binders werent allowed? everyone kept saying it has to be bound, so i thought that did not include 3 ring binders. Imma have to call and confirm with NY board.but that would be a good move.
> 
> It might be a stupid question but this is my first time sitting for the exam, would be considered good material to place in my personal binder?


Each state board sets their own requirements regarding what materials you can bring into the exam room. I also have to check with my baord to find out about 3 ring binders.

However, from what I've read online, 3 ring binders are generally acceptable. The only thing that is not acceptable are loose leaf papers.


----------

